# GIAC PERFORMANCE CHIP a6 01



## mikeyd32 (Sep 25, 2008)

adding the chip that claims 70-80 bhp gain at around a 10 psi upgrade??? reliability issues anyone, turbo life? that seem to be a huge upgrade in boost i'm sure i would want to up grade the diverter valve, turbo timer. what whould i need to up grade to make it reliable or is the chip safe as is with stock components? thanks.


----------



## jukesandz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: GIAC PERFORMANCE CHIP a6 01 (mikeyd32)*

On the AWE website, GIAC claims a 60hp and 110ft/lb increase, so ~310bhp/368ft/lbs.
Obviously, it will reduce the life of the KO3's, but I'm not sure if it's necessary to upgrade DV's, and I'm pretty sure a turbo timer isn't necessary. I don't think I know any S4 owners with one (I know there are some out there). When I chipped my 1.8T Passat, a new DV was necessary, but I don't know about the 2.7T. I'm actually interested to know also.


----------

